

Servers With Cellphone Chips? Yep, Here They Come - edw519
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/06/servers-with-cell-phones-chips-yep-here-they-come/?hpw

======
byoung2
Makes these servers seem huge by comparison: [http://www.actus-mac.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/10/mac-mini...](http://www.actus-mac.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/10/mac-mini-reseau.jpg)

~~~
chronomex
Those rows of white LEDs are incredily eerie.

